# tyreleader



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

for some reason, payment was refused by their "terminal" for some reason?

i know my card is fine, so anyone else have problems with them?

could pay via paypal, but they add 4.50 euros each tyre if i do


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you checked the prices on Amazon, they are surprisingly good.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not at £14 delivery per tyre, lol

had a text from my credit card company to confirm i tried to do the transaction, when i confirmed, they allowed me to re-order

*Nexen N8000 225/45 ZR18 95Y XL
108,38£*


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've always found Mytyres.co.uk to be cheapest


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you mean you know there's money in your account or you've spoke to your bank/provider and they've said there's no problems?

Might just be getting flagged as suspicious activity or something due to your internet details (IP address, ISP something or other, random Euro transaction, etc)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had issues paying Oponeo. I'm struggling to remember what the reason was, but my card provider didn't want to approve the sale.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Do you mean you know there's money in your account or you've spoke to your bank/provider and they've said there's no problems?
> 
> Might just be getting flagged as suspicious activity or something due to your internet details (IP address, ISP something or other, random Euro transaction, etc)


Yeah sorry forgot to add "credit card company" 

Must have been suspicious activity, tyres ordered now :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I had issues paying Oponeo. I'm struggling to remember what the reason was, but my card provider didn't want to approve the sale.


Think the issue is the same, frustrating but I suppose it's best that they are monitoring and trying to protect us

Was surprised tyre leader was cheaper than Oponeo


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

They've probably thought "Ere, this tight git is spending money. Must have had his card cloned, lets stop it"


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> They've probably thought "Ere, this tight git is spending money. Must have had his card cloned, lets stop it"


:lol:

Cheeky barsteward


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I've used tyreleader last time I needed tyres.
I had a similar problem and my card issuer said buying tyred from Germany online flagged it as unusual.
Other than that I was pleased with the service. Delivery was very quick.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I used tyres on the drive a couple of weeks back,  saved almost 30 quid compared to other online sites and they came to work and fitted them for me


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you got your tyres yet Bidderman?

Just stuck an order in for some Nexen Winguard Sports for the other halves Polo. Bit gutted the 205/55 16's Maloya Davos off her previous 1-series wouldn't fit, but was only £32 a corner for 185/60 15's she needs. Comfortably cheaper than MyTyres & Camskill and whilst "only" about £8 a corner cheaper than a Nokian or Vredestein, that amounts to the price of another tyre over the 4 of them.

I expect them to be perfectly capable of whatever winter we get, but I'm half expecting a nice warm one now I've placed the order :lol: The tread pattern isn't totally dissimilar to the Avon Ice Tourings my sister had on her 330D a few years back.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just bought 2 more 215/55/16 kumhos for £41 a corner, free p&p.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, mine took i think 3 days to get here, will definitely use them again i reckon, think i saved £20 for both


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

had them fitted friday, wow, what a good tyre for the price, tried out a couple of "good corners" last night, and pushed it a bit more than normal, not an ounce of slip.

Nexen 8000 is my new fave tyre at mo


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Check f1autocentres.
I found they were by far the cheapest for tyres fitted.
I ended up getting my Eagle F1s from protyre as they pricematched f1


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> Check f1autocentres.
> I found they were by far the cheapest for tyres fitted.
> I ended up getting my Eagle F1s from protyre as they pricematched f1


Just did, most expensive tyres so far from there


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> Just did, most expensive tyres so far from there


Oh.
That's strange. They were cheapest for me for ages.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quite limited on choice too I noticed


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, i cannot believe this from them,

i have to return the tyres and steel wheels and when i enquired about returning them, i got this back from them

*Hello,

It is possible for us to pick up the items under the following conditions: 
if and only if the items have never been fitted nor used, having said that, the warehouse has the right to reject upon recepit the items that have been picked up and do not follow up with the pick up policy previusly stated.

There are 2 possibilities :

We can organize the pick up of the items. The return shipping fees are up to 25 £/item to be deducted from your final refund.

Returning the items at your own expenses. In which case we kindly ask you to inform us in order to provide you with a valid return address.

Best regards,*

so i had to get a confirmation on cost, and got this back from them

*25£ x 4: 100

you also have the possibility to resend the tyres by yourself
please let me know

Best regards, *

£100 just to return the tyres!!!!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

utterly disgraceful IMO, yes i know i took a chance on the steels and tyres and don't mind paying to return, but really? £100 just for the tyres????? come on!

to top it off, there isn't anything about the cost to return on their website, so makes me wonder if they can do this?

and yes, i am trying to find a way to get them to take them back for a lot less, after all, they are still in their original packaging and so can straight back on the shelf!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's the danger of ordering tyres from Germany.

Their terms of sale do tell you that you are liable for the cost of return, but don't mention the charge.



> Cancellation
> 
> The customer may cancel a contract within 7 business days from the day of delivery. The customer will cover the return shipping costs. The products must be returned in their original conditions and packaging, and must not have been used or damaged. The customer must send CP REIFEN TRADING GMBH a notification letter for the return of the goods.
> 
> ...


You'll probably be quicker and easier to sell the tyres yourself than paying return fees to Germany.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, i know, thats really what my gripe is, not showing the return costs up front.

i thought they were from Holland?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CP REIFEN TRADING GMBH
Lebacher Strasse 4
61113 Saarbrücken
Germany


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i left 2 feedbacks on the 20th of this month, one on the tyre, which i gave 5/5, the other on tyre leader where i gave 1/5, guess which one got published and which didn't

surprise surprise


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looking at this part of their website, i could go for the "gabriella" or "Michelle" ???

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-car-wheels/kia/optima/optima-33510?scroll=1&mm[]=&filter_s=W


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> well, i cannot believe this from them,
> 
> i have to return the tyres and steel wheels and when i enquired about returning them, i got this back from them
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the Nexens?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nexens are great, nothing wrong with the tyres, it's the company


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I had issues paying Oponeo. I'm struggling to remember what the reason was, but my card provider didn't want to approve the sale.


I had the same a year ago with pneus online. Took the money then said they don't accept UK visa debit cards took 4 days to get the money back!!!

I now only use MyTyres, Camskill or 4x4 Tyres online (for the Jeep)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I had the same a year ago with pneus online. Took the money then said they don't accept UK visa debit cards took 4 days to get the money back!!!
> 
> I now only use MyTyres, Camskill or 4x4 Tyres online (for the Jeep)


Yes pneus online were hopeless, showed things as being in stock which weren't.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Tried to order 3 sets of winters from Tyreleader today, 3 of my cards were declined so I gave up. Ordered two of the sets from Oponeo without a problem, still trying to find a set for my C63.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is strange how many people have their cards declined. The banks must surely have a record of purchases.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There's a sponsor on here called strada automotive and they've beat every price I've had on tyres so worth a shot in future 

I'll defo be buying off them in future


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*how my problems being dealt with*

*20 days ago*
hi, still nothing showing for these wheels

thanks
------------------------------------
Eunice 20 days
Hello,

I'm going to contact the carrier to request the tracking numbers of your order.

You will receive them via email.

Please feel free to contact me for any further information.

Best regards,

- Eunice -.
-------------------------------------
*17 days ago*
hi

just tried these wheels, and they don't fit my kia Optima.

can you arrange collection and refund,

thanks
--------------------------------------
*16 days ago*
well?
--------------------------------------
*16 days ago *
so thats 2 days now.... will be at least 3 days before you think about getting in touch, truly awful customer service
---------------------------------------
*14 days ago*
4 days now
---------------------------------------
*13 days ago*
make that 5 days now
---------------------------------------
*13 days ago*
I'm going to start charging you storage fees shortly
---------------------------------------
Eunice 12 days
Hello,

It is possible for us to pick up the items under the following conditions: 
if and only if the items have never been fitted nor used, having said that, the warehouse has the right to reject upon recepit the items that have been picked up and do not follow up with the pick up policy previusly stated.

There are 2 possibilities :

We can organize the pick up of the items. The return shipping fees are up to 25 £/item to be deducted from your final refund.

Returning the items at your own expenses. In which case we kindly ask you to inform us in order to provide you with a valid return address.

Best regards,

- Eunice -.
-------------------------------------
*12 days ago*
no no no no no no no

your mistake, not mine, you collect at your cost

many thanks
--------------------------------------

Eunice 12 days
Hello

you ordered Diewe Chinque 6.5x16 ET42 5x114.3 67.1 (ET 42)

if this is what you reveived we can pick up minus 25£ per item

shall we proceed? or you keep the items?

Best regards,

- Eunice -.
-----------------------------------------
*12 days ago*
yes, which your website states "fits Kia Optima"

well, they don't, so please arrange pick up at your cost
-------------------------------------------
Eunice 12 days
Hello

the configurator is for general information, you should know the size your car needs and if your car has specificatiosn we do not take in consdieration the configurator ill not provide them

should you wish to send the items at your cost for a full refund please let me know so we provide you with the return address

Best regards,

- Eunice -.
----------------------------------------
*12 days ago*
the Kia Optima does take 16", 17" and 18" wheels, like your "configurator" states, but the 16" alloys YOU sent, which YOUR "configurator" states, DOES NOT FIT,

SO YOU PICK UP AT YOUR COST
----------------------------------------
*12 days ago*
please let me know when you intend to pick them up
------------------------------------------
*11 days ago*
im contacting the credit card company about this, this is unacceptable

no other company i know has tried to chagre me a return fee for returning an order that they have got wrong
-------------------------------------------
Eunice 11 days
Hello

please provide me with your vehicles full information

so we check with the warehouse

Best regards,

- Eunice -.
------------------------------------------
*11 days ago*
check what? they don't fit

vehicle details are Kia Optima 1.7 CRDi 2012
------------------------------------------
*11 days ago*
your guide https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-car-wheels/kia/optima/

your list of wheels compatible with my car https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-car-wheels/kia/optima/optima-33510

the wheels i bought that you say fit https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-...113/6.5x16-et42-5x114.3-67.1-260875?car=33510
-------------------------------------------
*11 days ago*
all those will be printed out and given to the credit card company as evidence with my chargeback
--------------------------------------------
Eunice 10 days
Hello

I'll forward your car's information to the warehosue ,

once they reply to me I'll get bac k to you

Best regards,

- Eunice -.

-------------------------------------
*10 days ago*
talk about drawn out, i've sent you the links to YOUR items, which is what i have here, they don't fit, what are they going to say? "yes, those are the ones we have sent out"? still don't fit regardless
-------------------------------------
*9 days ago*
raised issue with credit card company now anyway, so i will be getting my money back, easy or hard way, just remember when you come to collect them, i'll shall be as efficient with you as you are being with me
--------------------------------------
Eunice 7 days
Hello

the warehouse is verifying th issue 
please confirm you never fitted nor used them, they are in perfect conditions 
Best regards,

- Eunice -.
---------------------------------------
*7 days ago*
course they've never been fitted, they don't fit so can't have done can they?

they are in the same condition as they arrived, same as the other order which I'm waiting for you to say you'll collect
----------------------------------------
*5 days ago*
so whats the verdict then?
----------------------------------------
*4 days ago*
well?
----------------------------------------
*13 hours ago*
yet another week has gone by without reply, good job i don't run my business the way this one is run
----------------------------------------
Eunice 10 hours
Hello,

It is possible for us to pick up the items under the following conditions: 
if and only if the items have never been fitted nor used, having said that, the warehouse has the right to reject upon recepit the items that have been picked up and do not follow up with the pick up policy previusly stated.

There are 2 possibilities :

We can organize the pick up of the items. The return shipping fees are up to 25 £/item to be deducted from your final refund.

Returning the items at your own expenses. In which case we kindly ask you to inform us in order to provide you with a valid return address.

Best regards,

Eunice
----------------------------------------
*8 minutes ago*
STOP SPOUTING THE SAME CRAP PLEASE!!!!!

YOU ARE UNDER OBLIGATION TO COLLECT THE GOODS AND REFUND THE MONEY UNDER "SOGA" AS YOU HAVE SUPPLIED GOODS NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE

so this is the kind of company that deals with stuff when you have a problem, yes, i probably not quite handling it properly  but i'd expect it to be dealt with a lot better than this, yet to see a positive post of how they deal with refunds

so the verdict is, yes, nice cheap tyres/wheels, but when things go wrong, boy what a nightmare (IMO)


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Not what you want to hear but legally you are the party more liable here.
They've given you the size and have supplied exactly that. 
Given that you can check the size of the wheel and your car and they can only supply the size you are more complicit.
Furthermore simply saying sales of goods act as though it's some sort of get out of jail free card will go nowhere. Few people understand the sales of goods act and yet it's banded about constantly like some sort of all empowering shield for the consumer.
I'd agree that they've not been particularly swift in responding and that is poor but I'd be surprised if you get round the return cost.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have kinda used it as a last resort, lol

Far as I can see, they have listed the stuff as fitting my car, but doesn't, so to me, that's not my fault


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If the goods were incorrectly supplied then it would be down to the seller to refund the postage, so if they were purchased as wheels for a Kia then that's what they should fit. If the buyer took it upon themselves to guess what they wanted and the goods have been supplied correctly then postage refund would be more difficult.

However is this company uk based ? You always had more rights as a consumer under distance selling as you did not have chance to view before you purchased. Although in all fairness with your emails I would probably be inclined to be unhelpful.

Just band the wheels together and in reality you should only get hit with £25 as you have returned one parcel. Or arrange to send them back yourself.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

fair comment, lol, the other issue has benn ongoing for 45 days so my patience is wearing a little thin with them.

but yes, if they state their product fits the Kia but doesn't, what am i supposed to do? think, oh ok, doesn't physically fit, never mind, i shall just keep them anyway because they did after all, say they would fit :roll eyes:

no, they turn out to be a German company, even though they are using a ".co.uk" website which was a bit misleading, but hey ho, nothing wrong with that i suppose

should start a poll, "do you think i will get my money back?" :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry, just to reiterate my point, this is from Oponeo

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/steel-wheel...KcGNrX1RyTFNQRgUBMGtggk2FrupfWeFiqW8ta0lZkU+T

they sell the same wheels, but in a *7J* x 16"

so they have indeed the wrong wheels (the steel wheels i got first were alleged to fit the Hyundai i40)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

had the latest from tyre leader, as to why they are the right wheels, according to them, when i said they needed to be a J wheel.....

*Hello Sir

The J on the wheel only means "wheel for passenger car"
The wheels you have received and the picture you have sent from Oponeo are exactly the same : KPZ 9317

You have received what you have ordered. They is no mistake from our side. The wheels will fit with your car.

Because there is no mistake, we can't get the wheel back without cost. If you want us to take the wheels, we can, but it will cost 100£.

Best regards,

Maxime*

i think they have now banned comments on their Facebook page because of the amount of complaints


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

the letter J defines the shape of the bead profile on the wheel and isn't anything to do with fitment of wheels with regards to stud pattern, width or offset:-

below is taken from http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible_pg4.html

J, JJ, K, JK, B, P and D : Tyre bead profiles / rim contour designations.
[beadprofile] 
No, my keyboard letters weren't stuck down when I typed this. The letter that typically sits between the rim width and diameter figures stamped on the wheel, and indicates the physical shape of the wheel where the tyre bead meets it. In the cross-section on the left you can see the area highlighted in red.
Like so many topics, the answer as to which letter represents which profile is a long and complicated one. Common wisdom has it that the letter represents the shape. ie. "J" means the bead profile is the shape of the letter "J". Not so, although "J" is the most common profile identifier. 4x4 vehicles often have "JJ" wheels. Jaguar vehicles (especially older ones) have "K" profile wheels. Some of the very old VW Beetles had "P" and "B" profile wheels.
Anyway the reason it is an "awkward topic to find ********** data on" is very apparent if you've ever looked at Standards Manual of the European Tyre and Rim Technical Organisation. It is extremely hard to follow! There are pages and pages (64 in total) on wheel contours and bead profiles alone, including dimensions for every type of wheel you can think of (and many you can't) with at least a dozen tabled dimensions for each. Casually looking through the manual is enough to send you to sleep. Looking at it with some concentration is enough to make your brain run out of your ears. To try to boil it all down for you, it seems that they divide up the rim into different sections and have various codes to describe the geometry of each area. For example, the "J" code makes up the "Rim Contour" and specifies rim contour dimensions in a single category of rims called "Code 10 to 26 on 5deg. Drop-Centre Rims". To give you some idea of just how complex / anal this process is, I've recreated one such diagram with Photoshop here to try to put you off the scent. 
A reproduction of an ETRTO diagram describing rim contour design 
From the tables present in this manual, the difference in dimensions between "J" and "B" rims is mainly due to the shape of the rim flange. This is the part in the diagram defined by the R radius and B and Pmin parameters. Hence my somewhat simpler description : tyre bead profiles.
Note that in my example, the difference between "J" and "B" rims is small but not negligible. This area of rim-to-tyre interface is very critical. Very small changes in a tyre's bead profile make large differences in mounting pressures and rim slip.
"A" and "D" contour designations come under the category of "Cycles, Motorcycles, and Scooters" but also show up in the "Industrial Vehicles and Lift Trucks" category. Naturally, the contours have completely different geometry for the same designation in two different categories.
The "S", "T", "V" and "W" contour designation codes fall into the "Commercial Vehicles, Flat Base Rims" category. The "E", "F", "G" and "H" codes fall into the "Commercial Vehicles, Semi-Drop Centre Rims" category. Are you beginning to see just how complex this all is?

I think the best thing for you, dear reader, is a general rule-of-thumb, and it is this : if your wheels are stamped 5J15 and you buy 5K15 tyres, rest assured they absolutely won't fit.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Try telling them that, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this is on their own website https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/tyres-advices/wheel-markings


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you tried asking your credit card company to assist? I think even with goods purchased abroad they may be in a position to help you get a refund.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Arvi said:


> Have you tried asking your credit card company to assist? I think even with goods purchased abroad they may be in a position to help you get a refund.


Definately, but ones dragging its heels, the other has sent the for and I'm doing accounts at present, while emailing these clowns in between, :lol:

It would obviously be quicker if they just refund me and collect the bleeding things :lol::lol::lol:


----------

